# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  إن الله يجري يده علي وجه العبد بعد الأربعين أن لم يتب ويقول أما ان لهذا الوجه أن يستحي .

## احمد ابو انس

إن الله يجري يده علي وجه العبد بعد الأربعين أن لم يتب ويقول أما ان لهذا الوجه أن يستحي .
ما صحة هذا الحديث؟

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

*لا أصل له.
ومثله ما ورد في الفوائد المجموعة [1 : 202]: " إِذَا بَلَغَ الرَّجُلُ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً وَلَمْ يَتُبْ، مَسَحَ الشَّيْطَانُ وَجْهَهُ، وَقَالَ: يَأْبَى وَجْهًا لا يُفْلِحُ ".اهـ.
قال العراقي: "لم أجد له أصلا". اهـ.* *تخريج الإحياء ٣‏/٣٥.*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيراً.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> جزاكم الله خيراً.


*وجزاكم الله خيرا.*

----------

